# Charging Touchpad with a dead battery



## scy1192 (Oct 12, 2011)

Ok, here's the deal. My Touchpad's battery is dead. It will not boot up and only gives the symbol that indicates it needs to be plugged in. I have an Amazon USB wall charger rated at 2.1A and a microUSB cable, so all should be fine, but it still tells me that I need to use the original cable, then it powers down. It for some reason won't even trickle charge when completely powered down. So, I'm stuck with a dead touchpad and equipment that should be more than adequate for charging it. What can I do besides buying an official charger and cable for $20?

edit: it did eventually trickle charge to where it could boot, but it doesn't seem to be receiving more than the standard 500mA (based on how fast it's charging)


----------



## silv (Mar 25, 2012)

I know that problem. Only solution: use original charger and cable. I've failed to find another working combination, too.


----------



## papstar (Jun 10, 2011)

Apparently the HP USB cable is the only cable capable of taking that much power. Forgot where I read that though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

papstar said:


> Apparently the HP USB cable is the only cable capable of taking that much power. Forgot where I read that though.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I'm using a cable from a phone and it charges fine.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

scy1192 said:


> Ok, here's the deal. My Touchpad's battery is dead. It will not boot up and only gives the symbol that indicates it needs to be plugged in. I have an Amazon USB wall charger rated at 2.1A and a microUSB cable, so all should be fine, but it still tells me that I need to use the original cable, then it powers down. It for some reason won't even trickle charge when completely powered down. So, I'm stuck with a dead touchpad and equipment that should be more than adequate for charging it. What can I do besides buying an official charger and cable for $20?
> 
> edit: it did eventually trickle charge to where it could boot, but it doesn't seem to be receiving more than the standard 500mA (based on how fast it's charging)


Many third party chargers will not work correctly with a TP. Where is your HP charger? At 500mA, turn off wifi and put TP to sleep. It should reach 100% in 15 to 24 hours.


----------



## scy1192 (Oct 12, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Many third party chargers will not work correctly with a TP. Where is your HP charger? At 500mA, turn off wifi and put TP to sleep. It should reach 100% in 15 to 24 hours.


Charger is at home, I'm a college student so it's not really worth it to go back just for a charger. I think it's going at 2A (maybe just 1A) now that I got it to boot up. It took about an hour to charge to 6%, then another hour to go to ~50%.


----------



## PIMCO (Sep 14, 2012)

I have the same problem, but I don't even get the "plug-in" graphic anymore.

Have had this problem several times before, but solved it fairly easily buy leaving it plugged in overnight and then pressing the home, on/off and volume button randomly until it booted up. This is no longer possible.

I have the stock HP charger and what I believe is the factory cable (blue?). I was advised to charge it through the USB because of the lover amperage/voltage output, to no avail.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

PIMCO said:


> I have the same problem, but I don't even get the "plug-in" graphic anymore.
> 
> Have had this problem several times before, but solved it fairly easily buy leaving it plugged in overnight and then pressing the home, on/off and volume button randomly until it booted up. This is no longer possible.
> 
> ...


Factory cable is not blue. It's black and the plugs have silver dots on one side to help orientate plugging them in. it could be a bad cable, a bad charger, the end cap on the charger may not be fully locked in place. The end with the prongs is removable. Make sure it is fully rotated fully clock wise. Try a different cable. Try charging another device like your phone to verify the charger/cable setup is working.

The fact that you are not getting the lightning bolt charging symbol says one of the above is preventing charging.


----------



## PIMCO (Sep 14, 2012)

I confirmed that the charger with the blue cable (that I have been using all the time) worked on a Blackberry.

I have another black and slightly longer cable that has a chrome dot at the one side of the plug, but I don't think this cable works at all.

Still clueless? Should I take it to a computer shop?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

PIMCO said:


> I confirmed that the charger with the blue cable (that I have been using all the time) worked on a Blackberry.
> 
> I have another black and slightly longer cable that has a chrome dot at the one side of the plug, but I don't think this cable works at all.
> 
> Still clueless? Should I take it to a computer shop?


 Does it charge in webOS?


----------



## jacobc22 (Oct 5, 2012)

Hello, I also had your exact problem. I tried several 500ma adapters that didn't work, never understood why. My computer also didn't charge it. I ended up fixing my original HP adapter by twisting the top off, cleaning the prongs, and putting it back on. The HP touch pad using a specific adapter brick (the part that plugs into the wall) I haven't tried all the generic brand adapters but I think the HP adapter may be needed. As for the cable, any Micro USB cable (phones, tablets, GPS devices, Bluetooth headset) will work on the HP. Hope this was helpful!


----------



## PIMCO (Sep 14, 2012)

Normally it charges in webOS, yes. Now it's just plain dead. No flashing LED around the home button, no charging symbol, nothing.

I twisted off the end of the plug/adapter and it looks fine?


----------



## temptim (Apr 29, 2013)

I spent HOURS this weekend with the same issue - TP was not placed in touchstone properly, ran DEAD flat.
I tried several different chargers, cables, every key chord found on the internet and nothing - no sign of life at all. No "cylon eye" whire stripe on the home key, no screen activity - nothing. I had it charging on a 500MA USB for days - zippy. I tested every single cable and USB charger, every single one tested as "OK" with other devices.

I could not get it to charge over USB from my computer, my Ubuntu instance could not see it (no USB detected) - it was essentially a brick.

The "fix" (I conclude, as nothing changed symptoms until this) was to use a "known good" USB charger and cable from our kindle. The Amazon-supplied kindle charger and 6' cable got the white LED on the home button to illuminate in under 5 mins (after days of trying other chargers), it charged up to the point it scolded "this is not an HP charger" and I then moved it to the HP charger and cable that NOW charged it just fine.

So - I can't explain this but I am 100% convinced that either the Amazon charger or cable was in someway "different" than the others I tried - maybe the cable was heavier gauge, maybe the output of the charger was higher/lower/noisier/out of spec - No idea what the difference was, but I am certain that it was that charge/cable combo that got it charging after at least 5 other combos failed.

So - if you are bricked (NO sign of life), borrow a couple of name-brand "known good" cables and try them out. I'm an EE, and was certain that I had tried enough charger/cable permutations before I tried the Amazon charger as a last resort.

HTH
tim


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

temptim said:


> I spent HOURS this weekend with the same issue - TP was not placed in touchstone properly, ran DEAD flat.
> I tried several different chargers, cables, every key chord found on the internet and nothing - no sign of life at all. No "cylon eye" whire stripe on the home key, no screen activity - nothing. I had it charging on a 500MA USB for days - zippy. I tested every single cable and USB charger, every single one tested as "OK" with other devices.
> 
> I could not get it to charge over USB from my computer, my Ubuntu instance could not see it (no USB detected) - it was essentially a brick.
> ...


Hey Tim

There is a problem with the micro USB slot coming loose also the original cable is prone to breaking. If your USB slot becomes damaged (like mine) you might need to purchase a better cable or the tablet won't charge properly. I found a cable with a slightly larger head did the job nicely, one from another tablet or similar device would be best. I'm using a blackberry cable atm. You can't charge the tablet from the PC, you just don't get enough power that way. I have notes about this in several places in the CM10 thread but getting people to actually read it seems to be tricky.

*If your HP TouchPad is stuck in a Boot loop or not responding Don't Panic! Try the following:*
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-Hold down the Power and Home buttons together for 30sec to force the TouchPad to Reboot.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-Hold down the Power button and click the Home key 14 times.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-If your battery is heavily drained, then you may need to leave it charging for a full day.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-When the battery is fully drained it can take the TouchPad a longtime to reach even the lowest battery level.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-The USB cable does not transfer enough power to effectively charge the tablet. You must use the wall plug when charging the HP TouchPad.[/background]

*Known Issues:*
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-CM10 TouchPads may hang at Boot and require a little extra time before regular use.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-Flashing CM9 Over CM10 through CWM or TWRP, can cause a boot loop.(use a Backup)[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-If you didn't use the ACMEInstaller 3, then your system may have too little free space.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-If your system is out of space you may get locking up and Random reboots.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-Streaming videos via flash in the Web Browsers is unsupported in Jelly Bean and often only the Audio plays.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-If your battery is heavily drained, then you may need to leave it charging for a full day.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-When the battery is fully drained it can take the TP a longtime to reach even the lowest battery level.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-The USB cable does not transfer enough power to effectively charge the tablet. You must use the wall plug when charging the HP TouchPad.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-You can add an automatic shutdown Rule[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-[/background]AutomateIt, Play Store Link[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- What to do: New Rule/Trigger Battery level(Below 20%)/Action/Shutdown//save. [/background]*Or*
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-Llama, Play Store Link- Location Profiles:Event tab choose + (at the bottom of the screen) Add[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]condition[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] (battery Level Below 20%) Actions (turn off phone)[/background]


----------

